# Xbox One X or PS4 Pro? HELP!



## Chargeit

I'm thinking about picking up this,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HHWJMGF/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

The xbox should be the more powerful system though ps4 has a much stronger selection of exclusive titles.

*The Xbox one x is also a 4k blu ray player. A nice bonus if you don't own a 4k blu ray player.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If RDR2 is the only game you plan on playing, the Xbox One X is probably the better buy. As Chargeit said, PS4 has better exclusives. That doesn't matter if you're only playing one game though.


----------



## Baasha

I see.. yea I'd like to play God of War, The Last of Us 2 etc. but I'll probably pick that up later so I'll get a PS4 Pro down the road.


Looks like XBone X it is gents!

Thanks.


----------

